# سؤال بخصوص الأفانس فى محركات الديزل ؟



## bola (12 يونيو 2011)

سؤال بخصوص الأفانس فى محركات الديزل ؟

أزاى أعرف الموتور فيه أفانس و لا لأ ؟

و هل هو مقدم و لا مأخر ؟

مع شرح التقديم و التأخير ؟

و أتمنى الإفاده من المشرفين و الأعضاء الكرام

​


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (14 يونيو 2011)

يرفع للاهمية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 يونيو 2011)

نرجو توضيح السؤال ... 
حتى يتمكن الاخوة من الاجابة
ما المقصود بالافانس


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (16 يونيو 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> نرجو توضيح السؤال ...
> حتى يتمكن الاخوة من الاجابة
> ما المقصود بالافانس


كيف حالك استاذنا الكريم ؟؟
و الله ما بتدخل موضوع الا بينور المنتدي؟؟؟
اعتقد انة يقصد ال advance بتاع الطرمبة و اللي بيكون بالدرجات بالنسبة للكرنك


----------



## bola (17 يونيو 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> نرجو توضيح السؤال ...
> حتى يتمكن الاخوة من الاجابة
> ما المقصود بالافانس



_يعنى هل توقيت الحقن مظبوط و لا مقدمه أو مأخره_​


----------



## 2bo 7edar (18 يونيو 2011)

الافانس هو موعد تقديم او تاخير الشرارة في محركات البنزين التي يكون بها نظام الاشعال هو distributor ignition system فيتم عمل معايرة لجسم الجهاز لثقديم او تاخير الشرارة وعادة ما تكون هنالك علامة للمعايرة من الشركة الصانعة وهي الحالة الاصلية لوضعه ولكن مع اسثهلاك السيارة يحدث هنالك اهتراء لبعض القطع فنضطر لعمل المعايرة له


----------



## bola (18 يونيو 2011)

أنا سؤالى أخى العزيز بخصوص محركات الديزل

و بالأخص ماركة دايو DE12TI

TI : Turbo & Intercollar

​


----------



## bola (19 يونيو 2011)

????????????????
​


----------



## bola (21 يونيو 2011)

*ما زلت فى إنتظار من يفيدنى

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 يونيو 2011)

اولا اعتذر عن التاخر بارد عليك اخى
فقد حاولت البحث عن معلومة موثقة فى كتاب او ما شابه لكنى لم احصل وسافيدك من خلال تجربتى

اولا يمكنك معرفة ذلك نظريا من خلال النظر الى مسامير تثبيت مضخة الديزل فاذا وجدت خلوص او مجرى فى مكان التثبيت فهذا يعنى انه يمكن ضبط توقيت الحقن (تقديم او تاخير) بمضخة الديزل ومعظم محركات السيارات الصغيرة يكون بها .- والمجرى الذى اقصده لك مظلل باللون الاخضر فى هذه الصورة ( عند الضبط تقوم بارخاء المسمارين ثم ضبط المضخة واعادة ربط المسامير )





بالنسبة للتقديم والتاخير هنالك اشياء تدل عليهما ( وفى معظم المحركات يكون التقديم بتحريك او دفع المضخة من الاعلى باتجاه المحرك والتاخير عكسه ).

اولا من اثار تقديم المضخة او تقديم توقيت الحقن وجود صوت طرق مزعج بالمحرك و دخان بالعادم.
اما التاخير فيتسبب فى عجز او عدم ادارة المحرك وحتى اذا اشتغل المحرك تجده لا يستجيب عندما تضغط على دواسة التسارع او اذا كان التاخير بسيط يكتم المحرك وتجد العربة تسير ببطئ شديد.

اخى اعتذر مرة اخرى على التاخير
واتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بالاجابة على سؤالك والا فسيكفينى شرف المحاولة


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (23 يونيو 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اولا اعتذر عن التاخر بارد عليك اخى
> فقد حاولت البحث عن معلومة موثقة فى كتاب او ما شابه لكنى لم احصل وسافيدك من خلال تجربتى
> 
> اولا يمكنك معرفة ذلك نظريا من خلال النظر الى مسامير تثبيت مضخة الديزل فاذا وجدت خلوص او مجرى فى مكان التثبيت فهذا يعنى انه يمكن ضبط توقيت الحقن (تقديم او تاخير) بمضخة الديزل ومعظم محركات السيارات الصغيرة يكون بها .- والمجرى الذى اقصده لك مظلل باللون الاخضر فى هذه الصورة ( عند الضبط تقوم بارخاء المسمارين ثم ضبط المضخة واعادة ربط المسامير )
> ...


بارك الله فيك


----------



## atef caterpillar (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي يمكن معرفة تاخر او تفدم الحقن في المحرك من خلال بعظ الظواهر ضعف المحرك خروج دخام اسود من العادم سماع صوت انفجار في العادم هذه علامات الحقن المتاخر اما الحقن المتقدم فنجدعدم انتظام دوران المحرك 
اهتزاز المحرك بشكل كبير خروج دخان اسود رائحة وقود قوية تخرج من الفلتر 
التقدم هو ان يقوم البخاخ بحقن الوقود قبل الوقت اي قبل ان يصل المكبس الى ن م ع ومنه لايستطيع الوقود ان ينفجر لضعف الضغط واذا كان التقدم كبير في هده الحالة يمكن ان لايشتغل المحرك لان صمام السحب يكون مفتوح في لحظة الحقن وكدلك في تاخر الحقن الى اننا نعكس التقدم بتاخر


----------



## bola (26 يونيو 2011)

_
مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
تسلم الايادى
يعطيك الف عافية
وتقبل فائق احـترامى وتقديـرى​_


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)




----------

